# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Hỏi về bơm nước làm mát cho spindle và bơm tưới nguội ?

## vanminh989

Chào các bác ạ. em có điều này muốn hỏi ạ ? 
chả là cái bơm nước em mới mua nó có thông số ghi trên tem thế này à

các bác cho em hỏi cái phần nó ghi 

Max Watter Temperature : 35  độ C  
theo em nghĩ đó là nhiệt độ max của nước trong tầm hoạt động an toàn của bơm, thế nhưng ở miền bắc như em hiện tại nhiệt độ tầm 38- 40 độ rồi, và nhiệt độ của nước bình thường cũng gần đạt mức đó rồi thế thì lúc nào em cũng phải làm mát nước à?

mà chưa nói lúc bơm làm mát spindle thì nhiệt độ nước có thể hơn rất nhiều à . hay em mua cái bơm không phù hợp ạ ?
 mong các bác chỉ giáo à, em xin cảm ơn

----------


## nnk

> Chào các bác ạ. em có điều này muốn hỏi ạ ? 
> chả là cái bơm nước em mới mua nó có thông số ghi trên tem thế này à
> 
> các bác cho em hỏi cái phần nó ghi 
> 
> Max Watter Temperature : 35  độ C  
> theo em nghĩ đó là nhiệt độ max của nước trong tầm hoạt động an toàn của bơm, thế nhưng ở miền bắc như em hiện tại nhiệt độ tầm 38- 40 độ rồi, và nhiệt độ của nước bình thường cũng gần đạt mức đó rồi thế thì lúc nào em cũng phải làm mát nước à?
> 
> mà chưa nói lúc bơm làm mát spindle thì nhiệt độ nước có thể hơn rất nhiều à . hay em mua cái bơm không phù hợp ạ ?
>  mong các bác chỉ giáo à, em xin cảm ơn


cứ xài tẹt ga đi, ko cần lo lắng làm chi, mình xài cái bự hơn ( AP5400 ) chạy cả năm rồi vẫn khỏe ru, muốn an toàn thì làm thêm con cảm biến lưu lượng bật tắt loa bip hoặc đèn là xong

----------


## vanminh989

> cứ xài tẹt ga đi, ko cần lo lắng làm chi, mình xài cái bự hơn ( AP5400 ) chạy cả năm rồi vẫn khỏe ru, muốn an toàn thì làm thêm con cảm biến lưu lượng bật tắt loa bip hoặc đèn là xong


Cám ơn bác đã chỉ bảo à . em hỏi tí là mục đích của việc mình gắn cảm biến lưu lượng bật tắt loa bip hoặc đèn là để theo dõi hoạt động của bơm phải không à . có khi nào bơm nó bị tắc không bác ? và nếu bị tắc mà mình lại không phát hiện ra sớm thì có ảnh hưởng gì tới spindle kông bác ?

----------


## mylove299

> Cám ơn bác đã chỉ bảo à . em hỏi tí là mục đích của việc mình gắn cảm biến lưu lượng bật tắt loa bip hoặc đèn là để theo dõi hoạt động của bơm phải không à . có khi nào bơm nó bị tắc không bác ? và nếu bị tắc mà mình lại không phát hiện ra sớm thì có ảnh hưởng gì tới spindle kông bác ?


bác hỏi xong rùi tự trả lời lun rùi ka ka

----------


## nnk

> Cám ơn bác đã chỉ bảo à . em hỏi tí là mục đích của việc mình gắn cảm biến lưu lượng bật tắt loa bip hoặc đèn là để theo dõi hoạt động của bơm phải không à . có khi nào bơm nó bị tắc không bác ? và nếu bị tắc mà mình lại không phát hiện ra sớm thì có ảnh hưởng gì tới spindle kông bác ?


có nhe, bơm tắt thì sướng lắm, có bơm mới + spindle mới để xài nhe

----------

